# The ultimate 6x6x6 speedcube guide



## cuber314159 (Oct 22, 2020)

What do you think of the format? If it works well then I will probably do the same with other events too.

Anything else I should add on there?









The ultimate guide to 6x6x6 speedcubes | speedcubing.org | UK cubes


This guide is intended to provide a definitive answer as to what the best 6x6x6 speedcube is for you, while that may be very opinionated we hope to help you decide what is best for your preferences and price-range. Our recommendations are based on feedback, reviews and years of experience in...




speedcubing.org


----------



## chocool6 (Oct 26, 2020)

Not in the market for a 6x6, but yes I do like the format.


----------



## qwr (Oct 26, 2020)

just get the mgc


----------

